# blackcloud shells



## armyMOSfishin

Just bought em today at Dick's Sporting goods. The employee there says he heard nothing but good things about em. Was wondering what your input is. It was between these or the new Remington Hypersonic shot(the ones that allegedly go 1700 FPS) I got 3inch shells with 3 shot steel load (1 1/4 OZ.) The box has the "Duck Commander" on it. Since this is "Wild Ohio" waterfowl hunting I don't get too many shots through out the season so I want to make them count. And is it good enough for geese?


----------



## ringmuskie9

I dont think 3 shot is going to be enough for geese. I know with black cloud all your suppose to do is point your gun and the birds will fall but I would recommend at least 2's if not BB's.. I use Winchester Xperts and they are half the price and work the same


----------



## ErieAngler

I shot black cloud last year and while I was a "chosen one" I was not made into a believer.

3's are an awesome duck load. Like Ringgo said, they may not be enough for a goose body shot, specially late season. But put it in their head and you'll be happy.

BTW, I'm also not a believer that faster is better. When you think about feet per second and do the math, 1300 will reach 30 yards in .069 seconds (unadjusted for velocity drop) and 1700 will in .053 seconds (also unadjusted for velocity drop). Its still all shot placement, follow through and knockdown power. Just my .02


----------



## firstflight111

black cloud 






sucks 


it just steel... why pay more it not that great....if you guys get them close you only need 6.1/5 imo


----------



## I_Shock_Em

shot em before...they drop ducks like......... other steel shells. Save yourself the money.


----------



## roger23

I have dropped a lot of geese with #3's in Canada,I shoot what ever is cheap,,,usually take at least a case with me as do others,spend my money on good whiskey


----------



## ErieAngler

roger23 said:


> spend my money on good whiskey



we should probably never meet, spells trouble already


----------



## quackpot

No black cloud for me. Seen to many reports of barrel damage on another site. I've had good luck with my federal and Winchester shells.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

black cloud is preety good


----------



## grizzly70

3 of my buddies blew up their 11-87's a couple of years ago... i wouldn't shoot them if u paid me to...


----------



## KingFisher89

I have shot them out of my super black eagle 2 the past two yrs and have not had any trouble at all. They are really good shells that do some damage to the ducks and geese.


----------



## firstflight111

KingFisher89 said:


> I have shot them out of my super black eagle 2 the past two yrs and have not had any trouble at all. They are really good shells that do some damage to the ducks and geese.


that why there no good i want to eat my ducks and geese


----------



## ErieAngler

firstflight111 said:


> that why there no good i want to eat my ducks and geese


Another very good point. The holes that those burred shot put in birds is pretty nasty, makes them harder to get clean. If I can't eat it and enjoy it - I dont want to shoot it.


----------



## quackpot

Andrew that one i shot last year you could put your thumb thru the chest meat. love my federal t-shot


----------



## freyedknot

BC,blowing up barrells one ata atime since inception. if you really need it ,then YOU are a skybuster yo say the least. let em work into range and 3inch shells will do the job very well.


----------



## goose commander

save your money friend!!!! i dont care what you shoot if it dont pattern well from YOUR gun it aint worth having. you can/will knock the same birds down with a less expensive load.

The 3s will prob be just fine for the early season and maybe get you through the first split, but come the second split when their down has increased, fat layers are much thicker and the COLD weather starts to slow down shot speed it just wont get the job done on a body hit.


----------



## armyMOSfishin

sounds like Im gonna take those shells back. I got em for $21. Im currently using a remington 870 til i get the $ for a browning or benelli or even take the cheaper route and get a stoeger 2000........I don't want to blow off the muzzle or choke.


----------



## ErieAngler

armyMOSfishin said:


> sounds like Im gonna take those shells back. I got em for $21. Im currently using a remington 870 til i get the $ for a browning or benelli or even take the cheaper route and get a stoeger 2000........I don't want to blow off the muzzle or choke.


Brother, an 870 is one of the absolute best guns ever made. Don't waste your money on a Browning or Benelli - spend it in decoys and you will get a hellova lot more bang for your buck. I guess if you have all that stuff already and have money to blow, what the heck! I don't care how nice or expensive your gun is, it will never get the landing gear down on a bird. And it doesnt matter what you shoot, if the aren't in range youre just carrying a gun! Just my opinion - start with the bashing


----------



## ErieAngler

And btw, shells aren't returnable.


----------



## Ransom244

i've been shooting black clouds for a couple years out of my 870 suger mag and havent blown up my barrel. of course theres a first time for everything. I love shooting the clouds late season for geese they have great knock down power.


----------



## armyMOSfishin

you guys have been a great help, I greatly appreciate it. I trust your info over any sales rep. My old man uses a Browning Goldhunter II and my little bro uses a Benelli SBE and they both love their guns(He lives in an outdoorsmen paradise in SD and definitely knows his **** like you guys.) I get faster responses from you folks than from him and he said the same thing this morning. If that 870 of mine was a semi-auto I'd be happier than a pig in mud. That's why I was looking at that Stoeger 2000, it's made from benelli parts and alot cheaper.


----------



## ErieAngler

I wouldnt worry about BC in an 870. Ive never heard of anyone blowing an 870 barrel. Maybe if you shoot a wingmaster I might have some concern, but if its an express those things are built like a tank. They just don't quit - as long as your barrel is clear!

Give the BC a try, you may like it. Next time you can save yourself a couple bucks and go with Win Expert HV, etc. I prefer Win Drylock or Rem Express, they are a bit slower than the HV shells.


----------



## armyMOSfishin

Yes sir, it's an Express. They had a sale at Dicks for Winchester High Velocity steel, case for 50 bucks. Wish I bought that but all they had was BB and 4 shot 3 inch shells, I was looking for 2 shot.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

armyMOSfishin said:


> Yes sir, it's an Express. They had a sale at Dicks for Winchester High Velocity steel, case for 50 bucks. Wish I bought that but all they had was BB and 4 shot 3 inch shells, I was looking for 2 shot.


I wish a case of steel was $50!!! Those are 4 boxes, for a total of 100 shells, for $50. A case is typically 10 boxes for a total of 250 shells. Can vary between $100-$300+ a case. Just fyi. They are good shells for the price though. As you've read, a lot of guys shoot em.


----------



## armyMOSfishin

OOPs! My mistake. hey 12.50 for a box isn't bad.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

armyMOSfishin said:


> OOPs! My mistake. hey 12.50 for a box isn't bad.


not at all...it's just too bad that they only put 3 boxes of 3.5 inch shells in those value packs instead of 4 like the 3 inch. Even at $16.67 a box, it ain't bad.


----------



## quackpot

I was at Cabelas a couple years ago and was buying a case of steel and there was a guy with a price gun. He waited till everyone else had left and told me he was getting ready to raise the price 70% so i got a second case. Be friendly it pays. Winchester 3" 2-shot


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

hey if there is anyone from cuyahoga falls/ akron area who waterfowls the dicks sportinggoods on buchholzer blvd. the had winchester 12 ga, 100 shotshells for $29.99
-quick-


----------



## Redhead Brian

I don't like BC the have a tendency of jamming in my 870 express. I think the shells are a little longer than 3". Just my oppinion.!$


----------



## Redhead Brian

Wow....Thats a great price on Steel Shot.....Bet they are 4's right?


----------

